# Plural von Koi



## Limnos (16. Aug. 2011)

Hi

@ Santos: Der Plural von der Koi ist die Koi,
man sagt ja auch nicht der Panzer -> die Panzers 

Wo steht das? Für die korrekte Pluralbildung in der deutschen Sprache ist der Duden verbindlich. Leider ist darin das Wort Koi nicht zu finden. Mir ist zwar klar, dass das Japanische gar keinen Plural kennt, aber ist das für mich als Deutschsprachigen verbindlich? Im Allgemeinen bilden wir bei ausländischen Worten den Plural durch Anhängen eines "s" oder "es", selbst da, wo es falsch ist wie bei Pizzas (korrekt wäre Pizze). Ebenso so falsch ist es, in der Einzahl Scampi oder Zucchini statt Scampo oder Zucchino zu sagen. 
Nur die Begründung: dass auch bei Panzer Singular und Plural gleich sind, hat absolut nichts mit Logik zu tun. Leider ist die deutsche Sprache in der Pluralbildung wie auch in anderer Hinsicht sehr unlogisch und deshalb auch für Ausländer (und Deutsche) schwer erlernbar.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## scholzi (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Plural von Koi*

Hi Wolfgang 



> Leider ist darin das Wort Koi nicht zu finden.


doch
http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Koi
Aber mir war es schon immer egal wer es wie geschrieben hat!


----------



## Joerg (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Plural von Koi*

Hi Wolfgang,
bis vor 3 Wochen habe ich auch immer behauptet, wer Kois sagt hat keine Ahnung.
Den Link von Robert habe ich auch erhalten und mir die Seite ausgedruckt.
Nun entschuldige ich mich bei all denen, die es auch nicht besser wussten aber es trotzdem richtig gesagt haben.
Die deutsche Sprache ist immer in Bewegung und wenn es nun Kois heißt, dann ist es halt so.
Nur Koi's sollte man nicht verwenden - das sollte auf jeden Fall nicht richtig sein.


----------



## willi1954 (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Plural von Koi*

dann heist es ab jetzt auch *die Karpfens *oder wie ??
Koi ist auch nur ein (bunter) Karpfen

LG Willi


----------



## Joerg (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Plural von Koi*

Hi Willi,
nur beim Genitiv heißt es Karpfens, sonst Karpfen. 
http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Karpfen
Egal wie meine Kois nun richtig geschrieben werden - ich hab sie alle lieb.


----------



## wp-3d (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Plural von Koi*



willi1954 schrieb:


> dann heist es ab jetzt auch *die Karpfens *oder wie ??
> Koi ist auch nur ein (bunter) Karpfen
> 
> LG Willi




Zitat Duden: japanisch koi = Karpfen

ja hallo, kennen die Japaner keinen Duden 

dort ist ein Karpfen ein Goi.

Ich habe Farbkarpfens.


----------



## Suse (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Plural von Koi*

Unsere heißen "Jungs", mit "s"


----------

